# ASK DBSTALK: Access the locals from the keypad?



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

How do I access the locals (7030, 7032 ect) from the keypad witht the 921? If I enter 703, it goes to the nearest channel without letting me enter the 4th digit.

Seems to me that somebody answered this, but I can't find that thread. I thought that it required a "0" as the first digit, but that does not work. That trick may not have been for the 921.

I'm programming my new Pronto.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> How do I access the locals (7030, 7032 ect) from the keypad witht the 921? If I enter 703, it goes to the nearest channel without letting me enter the 4th digit.
> 
> Seems to me that somebody answered this, but I can't find that thread. I thought that it required a "0" as the first digit, but that does not work. That trick may not have been for the 921.
> 
> I'm programming my new Pronto.


I pulled my original response when I realized you were talking about a 921. Sounds like time to report a bug. Esp. since you may not be able to use OTA as well.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Could be "bug report time" alright. Thought that I would ask first. What I would really like to see is a setting that would allow the 921 to map into the local numbers if no OTA signal is present. I am just so used to channel 2, 7, etc.


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> How do I access the locals (7030, 7032 ect) from the keypad witht the 921? If I enter 703, it goes to the nearest channel without letting me enter the 4th digit.
> 
> Seems to me that somebody answered this, but I can't find that thread. I thought that it required a "0" as the first digit, but that does not work. That trick may not have been for the 921.
> 
> I'm programming my new Pronto.


You Should be able to see the Seattle locals if you don't have the "different Dish" than the Dish 500. Which is in the 7600 r 8600 range. I'm not 100% sure. But you need to call and double check for your local provider and make sure you don't have the BULLSH*T waivers for locals when you don't or can't get them

:grin:  :hurah:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have the locals and they show up in the guide. The problem is that I can't key in the numbers (7030, 7032 etc) from the remote.


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> I have the locals and they show up in the guide. The problem is that I can't key in the numbers (7030, 7032 etc) from the remote.


Jim

What type of dish do you have?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim, I have no trouble at all entering 4 digit channel numbers with my 921 either directly from the 921 remote keypad, or with the macros programmed into my pronto. With the macros, make sure you have at least a 0.2 second delay between each number, otherwise it won't always work.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Tool
Since I'm in Alaska, I need bigger dishes, so I have a 36" looking at 119 and a 48" looking at 110. The DP lnbs have a different mounting arrangement, so I have legacy lnbs and an SW44.

Mark
I discovered this while programming the Pronto. I was cussing out the Pronto only to find out that it is the 921. The 921, 501 and 510 remotes all do the same thing. The 921 takes 703 (or 704), then accepts that as an input and jumps up to 7030.

Since keying in the 9xxx HD channels work, I was thinking that it may be related to the 7xxx series of channels. What are your local channel numbers?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim,

My satellite locals are in the 8200 series, and I don't have any problems entering in 8 2 0 0 to tune to that channel on my 921 or either of my 508s. 

That makes me wonder if the software is only looking for a 4 digit input possibility in the 8000 and 9000 series, and not the 7000 series.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

"That makes me wonder if the software is only looking for a 4 digit input possibility in the 8000 and 9000 series, and not the 7000 series."

That's what I'm thinking. Anybody else have 7xxx locals that could check this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Until your post, I was unaware that there were any channels at all in the 7000 range.


----------

